# soaping with EO's



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I havea new wholesale account . She loves my soap but wants EO's only. I can do that.
But it seems that when I soap with EO's they are harder than FO's. So many FO"s heat up and gel nicely but EO's just don't always turn out as well. Anyone who uses EO's a lot have any tips?
I do a few EO soaps already, she wants to start with 6-7 fragrances asfast as I can have them ready...
thanks!
Becky


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

I only soap with EOs. Yup, i would definately say its harder, but I the market I sell to demands it.

Certain EO's really react, but I've never had a problem with the batch heating up and gelling. 

Did she give you a list of scents she wants you to do?


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I already do Lavender, and LemongrassSage all EO's, plus one I do with oats, honey and cassia EO.This one is tricky though, it does not always come out consistently.
Also doing Rosemary herbal blend, plain peppermint, and a citrus blend I think.....maybe clove.
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

oh ok, lavender and lemongrass sounds nice. 

I do a clove and oatmeal that has been wildly popular for some reason. Started making it two years ago per a request and it "stuck". 

I've never been able to do citrus successfully. The closest I get is a "Lemon Poppyseed" that i use a blend of EOs and a lot of litsea.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Actaully meant that to read plain Lavender and then a LemongrassSage bar.
Actaully I do want to try Lavender Orange, have heard that is nice!
Becky


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use spearmint eucalyptus in my salt bars and everyone love the scent. So much so I think I may try it in my regular GM bars.

I'm trying to use more EOs and only keep a select few FOs so I'm interested in what others have to say on this as well.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Eucalyptus for sure, it's freaky popular, so much so that I make a bar and use it in my loofa foot scrubbies. 4 parts eucalyptus, 2 parts lemongrass, 1 part peppermint and 1 part tea tree, and you can use any or all, I add about 1/2 part patch to seat it. Lillian mixes orange, clove and cinnamon for me it's to die for! I also color my peppermint soap green, then use it in chunks in my lavander mint soap. I also don't do many citrus in EO's other than orange because I can't reproduce it over and over and over  Vicki


----------

